# 13 hours...no urination...48 hours.. no defecation!



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi, I'm back. Still the same issue. I know I'm supposed to relax and let nature take its course, but I'm wondering if Nikki is okay physically, or just still a little disoriented. 

Nikki hasn't gone potty for a long time. She doesn't appear sick. She's eating and drinking her water. She plays. She's happy. But she won't potty. I take her to the potty pads (I left a soiled one under a clean one) and she sniffs around for a moment, then she curls up on them. 

Isn't 13 hours - no urination, and 48 hours - no defecation a little too long for a 19 week old puppy? I tried moving the potty pads closer to her crate. Still didn't go, so I put the potty pads back in the bathroom. I have tried 3 different kinds of disposable pads, and a washable pad. She doesn't seem to have a preference. 

I'm considering an x pen now. I really don't want to do that because I'm home with her 24/7 to watch and train her. I don't have a lot of room in my apt. That's why I'm training her to go on potty pads in my bathroom. But she is holding it in for so long, I don't want to start off stressing her out so much.


*Update*: Okay, I moved potty pad closer to crate and fed her pumpkin. That worked.  

We've decided to use an xpen for a while. I'm not crazy about the idea because we have such a small living space, but I'm hoping it will all work out okay. If you've used an xpen and then transitioned later to using a potty pad in a different part of the house without the xpen, did it work okay for you?

Thanks


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Suzan, Nikki must be "going" somewhere in your home! You had better walk around in bare feet and check under things. If not I would go to the Vet.
Puppies can squat and it is hard to tell that they are even doing that. I would bet she has found a spot that you aren't aware of  .
If she absolutely has not gone than get to a Vet.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Is it possible that she is going when you're not looking... perhaps someplace that you can't easily see? She may be constipated. A lot of people here on SM have had good luck with pumpkin... not pie filling, but plain canned pumpkin... just give a little bit... I'm guessing maybe a teaspoon.

Kallie was very hard to train. She would only go if I wasn't looking. So I would be with her in the laundry room and pretend to not be paying attention and I'd do other things and not look at her and she would go. 

I hope things improve soon... perhaps check with your breeder...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I checked the apartment. She didn't go anywhere. Her crate is dry and doesn't smell. No potty smells or stains anywhere in the apt. She isn't going. 

I'll try the pumpkin. thanks


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Let us know how she is doing. I've heard the pumpkin works too. I have never had to use it - but I keep a can on hand just in case. If she doesn't go today - I would definitely take her to the vet. I would also check one more time around the apt. She is so little - it will not be a big spot.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The pumpkin worked.  Thanks for the suggestion. I always have organic pumpkin on hand. Well, we moved her potty pads closer to her crate as well, and hubby is going to make the xpen. I think I'll just have to give in to the xpen so she can get used to the potty pads, and then slowly train her by moving the potty pads closer and closer to the bathroom a little at a time. I'm not in love with the idea but I'm willing to compromise a little. She's such a sweet little girl. She isn't destructive or whiny.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Glad she went!!!! Do you have area rugs? You may want to check on those if you have any that was Mia's favorite spot to go!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, yea!!! I'm sooooo glad she went!! I love that organic pumpkin, too... I buy tons of it at T-giving time because my store doesn't stock it at other times of the year. 

With my first Malt I really did a better job of potty training than with K & C. Here's what I did... I bought a large wire crate and put her potty pads in there. After meals, after naps, etc. I would put her in there. Then she would potty and I would praise to high heaven and let her out. Eventually I just moved the top part off the crate tray and that was where she went from then on. It was an easy transition because the crate was in the same place before and after, etc. 

I'm so glad she is such a good girl. She sounds like such a sweetie!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> Oh, yea!!! I'm sooooo glad she went!! I love that organic pumpkin, too... I buy tons of it at T-giving time because my store doesn't stock it at other times of the year.
> 
> With my first Malt I really did a better job of potty training than with K & C. Here's what I did... I bought a large wire crate and put her potty pads in there. After meals, after naps, etc. I would put her in there. Then she would potty and I would praise to high heaven and let her out. Eventually I just moved the top part off the crate tray and that was where she went from then on. It was an easy transition because the crate was in the same place before and after, etc.
> 
> I'm so glad she is such a good girl. She sounds like such a sweetie!!![/B]



I guess I just wanted to do everything exactly "by the book." She has been good about not having accidents, but I don't think she has gotten the concept of the potty pad far away from her crate so she's been holding it in. After I fed her the pumpkin, I put the potty pad down close to her crate and she went right to it.

I guess each furbaby has their own personality. With my small bichon, I trained her to potty in tray lined with newspaper and she was fine with it and so was I. After a while, I could move the tray anywhere in the house and she'd know exactly where to go without a problem. Nikki is smart and obedient, so I'm hoping she will "get it" after a while if I put a potty pad in the bathroom. I'll do the xpen for now. 

Thanks!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I believe x-pens are a life saver!! Coby would have never ever been potty trained with us not using it since he would just use the potty pad as a bed or something soft to sit on even if it was a soiled one. He also wouldn't go if we were looking, so things were very frustrating at first. However after the x-pen, ta da! potty trained!! and after getting used to the potty pads in the x-pen, I'm sure Nikki will be fine with where ever you put the pad down. How do I know this? Because we just recently tested out Coby to see if he would go where the potty pad was despite not being in familiar situations or the potty pad being in different locations. My mom brought him to visit me 2 days ago and they stayed overnight in my room here at college and we laid out a potty pad for him (it wasn't even a used one) and we just let him know that it was there by leading him to that area. Then when he needed to go, he just darted over to the potty pad and used it! It was so cool! especially because I took him out into the living room area and the potty pads were in my room, he suddenly stopped playing with me and ran into my room to use the pad! I thought for sure he would just pee anywhere since we were in the living room of a place he's never seen before. Also during the car ride, we put down a potty pad for him in the back of our van (the backseats were taken out) and when we put him down there, he just walked over to the pad and peed on it. So now, we're not worried about taking him anywhere as long as we have a potty pad! :aktion033:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for all of your postive comments! I think Nikki will be just fine. Today she pottied on a potty pad in the bathroom, and on one near her crate without a prompt from me. Hubby is making the xpen and we will use it for a while until we are sure she understands the concept. 

She's such a sweet girl. I was worried when she didn't potty for so long.

And hopefully she will potty more frequently especially before bed so I can get a full night's sleep!


----------

